# Vintage Anastigmat Zeiss Anastigmat Voigtlände len series iv



## tootsmert (Jan 31, 2013)

can any body spread some light on this lens for me inc a realistic value, many thanks jonathan


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 2, 2013)

That is a very oldlens.  I don't know what it  would fit.  I think the plate with the holes is called waterhouse stops.  You change to the proper hole to change the f stop.  The value is probably very limited due to conditio and lack of usability.  It is likely a non coated lens and couldhave a lotof flare.  I have lenses on cameras from 1900 that have the iris adjustable diaghpram.


----------

